# What religion do you consider yourself



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Apr 2008)

No attacks on any religion in this poll or inapporopriate comments on someones beliefs. If you do you will be placed on Warning.

If I forgot one of the major ones hold off on your vote, IM me and I will add it.

And when you all think about it all religions can be broken down into several sects. So pick the one more appropriate.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Apr 2008)

Question: if "Christian" is broken into Roman Catholic and Protestant and Muslim is on its own, should (a) RC and Protestant be merged or (b) Muslim separated by Sunni and Shia?

FWIW, There are several variants of Catholocism, such as Roman, Eastern and so forth.


----------



## Kendrick (18 Apr 2008)

Let's not forget Jedi!  

Ha ha ha.... ahem...

It actually is an officially recognized religion in the UK.


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (18 Apr 2008)

Jedi

I can open grocery doors, and have the mental and physical endurance to work at Tim Hortons


----------



## Everbrat (18 Apr 2008)

Seriously?  Jedi is a recognized religion in the UK?  Oh dear.

Do you ever have moments when your Jedi powers fail you?  Usually in older buildings, say, or buildings with doors that spin around and around in circles?


----------



## slowmode (18 Apr 2008)

Not heavily religous but I am muslim.


----------



## Franko (18 Apr 2008)

Voodoo. Roll the chicken bones on the turret prior to any op.     ;D

Regards


----------



## kratz (18 Apr 2008)

I chose to vote Other because while I believe in Christianity, I do not support any one belief that was listed.


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Apr 2008)

Protestant. Not really that Religious though.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Apr 2008)

"Other"

What is?

Seems like there is a large population here that herald the God of Other.

Is this some Norse or Saxon religion?

dileas

tess


----------



## slowmode (18 Apr 2008)

Jedi? If thats an actual religion i'm converting, i'm pretty sure I can move objects with my mind


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Apr 2008)

Everbrat said:
			
		

> Seriously?  Jedi is a recognized religion in the UK?  Oh dear.
> 
> Do you ever have moments when your Jedi powers fail you?  Usually in older buildings, say, or buildings with doors that spin around and around in circles?



Poor first post.

Jedi as a religion is no more "out there" than scientology for example. 

I'm not religious but I consider myself spiritual.  I enjoy the native american (Apache) outlook on mothernature, the spirit world and the spirit that moves through all things.


----------



## Yrys (18 Apr 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Poor first post.



Technically speaking, fifth post ...

(not all are count )

Add :

This is techically my 2530 post, which mean I post "often" in my lane  ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Apr 2008)

Oops


----------



## George Wallace (18 Apr 2008)

slowmode said:
			
		

> Jedi? If thats an actual religion i'm converting, i'm pretty sure I can move objects with my mind



I'd have to be a Jedi Master.  I do a lot of things with my mind.  I have run the Boston Marathon.  Climbed Mount Olympus.  Dated No. 6 from BS Galactica.  Spent hours with Col Dearing and Col Samantha Carter.  Have the physique of an Adonus.  Am a Legend among men.  And on and on.  The power of the mind is utterly mind boggling.


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (18 Apr 2008)

Everbrat said:
			
		

> Seriously?  Jedi is a recognized religion in the UK?  Oh dear.
> 
> Do you ever have moments when your Jedi powers fail you?  Usually in older buildings, say, or buildings with doors that spin around and around in circles?



It depends on the weight of the spinning doors. If I sway my arms back and forth enough I can summon enough force power to move them enough. I can also summon force lighting by rubbing my feet on shag carpet


----------



## Yrys (18 Apr 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Dated No. 6 from BS Galactica.



WHY was I never told that we can dated fictious personnage  :-\ ?

(grumbling, but spring is still wonderfull  )


----------



## Hibbsie (18 Apr 2008)

The thing about the Jedi religion (I'm talking about the real followers and not just those that put it down on their census for a laugh) is that it they are not so interested in the ability to move things with their minds but the philosophy that governs it. I've had the chance to talk to a couple of Jedi and what they were saying makes a lot of sense; they have taken it far beyond what was explored in the films. It is basically the combination of a few different religions (with a heavy Buddhist influence) with the negative ideals of those religions being represented by the dark side of the force (negative things would most likely include, but not limited to, burning heretics). 
But I would suggest people research it a bit before they kick its name around. As for me, well I have my religion, otherwise I might have considered the possibility of converting.


----------



## karl28 (18 Apr 2008)

> I'd have to be a Jedi Master.  I do a lot of things with my mind.  I have run the Boston Marathon.  Climbed Mount Olympus.  Dated No. 6 from BS Galactica.  Spent hours with Col Dearing and Col Samantha Carter.  Have the physique of an Adonus.  Am a Legend among men.  And on and on.  The power of the mind is utterly mind boggling




Now George Wallace  what did the Doc say about taking to much caffeine again  LOL but nice post had a good laugh on it .


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Apr 2008)

Baptized as C of E, non practicing flying yogi by inclination.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Apr 2008)

karl28 said:
			
		

> Now George Wallace  what did the Doc say about taking to much caffeine again  LOL but nice post had a good laugh on it .



Alright.  You caught me in a lie.  I really am a convert to the greatest of them all:  Timmies.  I must have my Large Double Double or my day just doesn't go right.  Now that Roll Up the Rim has passed for another year, I feel.........I feel.......I feel....so....confused.....I want to roll up the Rim.....but the cup is not the right colour......I feel.......so violated.


----------



## Everbrat (18 Apr 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Poor first post.



We get graded?  Rats!  I hate getting low marks.  I’ll work on my Jedi powers of intuition and persuasion in order to perform better from now on.

Thanks for the correction Yrys; I did try to begin with my 97th post, but it seems we all start at 1!


----------



## karl28 (18 Apr 2008)

George Wallace 


Thats ok man we all feel the same way  LOL we just have to wait till next year LOL


----------



## Yrys (18 Apr 2008)

Everbrat said:
			
		

> We get graded?



Not anymore  8) !

The Promote / Demote thing




			
				Everbrat said:
			
		

> Thanks for the correction Yrys; I did try to begin with my 97th post, but it seems we all start at 1!



Your welcome (beaming)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Apr 2008)

kratz said:


> I chose to vote Other because while I believe in Christianity, I do not support any one belief that was listed.



Which was the entire reason for Other. If the your religion was not listed or did not match the choices listed then Other is the blanket choice.

I received a couple of IMs concerning my use of the word "sect" below is the the definition in bold:
*sect   
–noun 
1. a body of persons adhering to a particular religious faith; a religious denomination. * 
2. a group regarded as heretical or as deviating from a generally accepted religious tradition.  
3. (in the sociology of religion) a Christian denomination characterized by insistence on strict qualifications for membership, as distinguished from the more inclusive groups called churches.  
4. any group, party, or faction united by a specific doctrine or under a doctrinal leader.  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Origin: 1300–50; ME secte < L secta something to follow, pathway, course of conduct, school of thought, prob. n. deriv. of sectārī to pursue, accompany, wait upon, freq. of sequī to follow] 
Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1)
Based on the Random House Unabridged Dictionary, © Random House, Inc. 2006


----------



## JimMorrison19 (19 Apr 2008)

I put down Agnostic just because my normal "choices" aren't listed - usually when someone gets on a religious tangent with me and wants to know what I am, I try to work around them by stating a bunch of different -isms such as humanism and utilitarianism. The problem with that, however, is you tend to start finding 20-30 different -isms that could potentially fit you


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Apr 2008)

I was raised an RC on the prairies, so my I-Discs say that. I don't agree with the RC view on no marriages for priests, or their view of contraception either. Way too antiquated. As a kid and adult, church was limited to weddings and funerals after the age of 9 or 10. My Mom was an RC, and my Dad a 1st generation Canadian with a Northen Irish Protestant background.

If any thing, I am a typical Saskatchewan born and raised good ole boy, who apprecaites, 4X4's,  hunting, shooting, drinking beer and enjoying the good company of his friends.

Overall, I would say I have semi-good Christian-like right of centre morales and values, which were enbedded/imprinted on me by my parents, and our way of life. I believe there is a good and an evil, and something awaits us after our lives are done here.

Hope that makes sense.


Wes


----------



## 421_434_226 (19 Apr 2008)

Other

As I am Aboriginal I am trying to follow the "Red Path" of Native Spirituality, although I do slip back once in a while,


----------



## Hawk (19 Apr 2008)

Mother was Presbyterian, so went to Presbyterian Sunday School as a youngster. The only Church in the Manitoba village we moved to when I was 13 was United, so went there - as did EVERYONE else in the village. Eventually confirmed Anglican, my choice, and have considered myself an Anglican ever since. I do occasionally make it up the street to a wonderful heritage church in the old C of E design, complete with rood screen and pipe organ.


Hawk


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Apr 2008)

LAdies and Gentlemen 

Lets not start with the innuendoes on religion, its a poll to figure out who is what. comments on so so's belief system have not been asked for nor desired. Consider this your final warning. Any more nasty opinions will result in a warning.

Any posts will be removed if they are controversial in any way shape or form. 

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Everbrat (19 Apr 2008)

I'm a convert to Roman Catholicism.  Because it has a long history of teaching and tradition, it appeals to my mind as well as my heart.


----------



## ex-Sup (19 Apr 2008)

Born, raised and still practicing RC.


			
				Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> I don't agree with the RC view on no marriages for priests, or their view of contraception either.


I also have some issues, but I believe in my faith; maybe I'm what PJP called a "cafeteria" Catholic. However I truly believe that one can still be strong, faithful member of a faith community while disagreeing with certain aspects (ie. doctrine). I firmly believe in the dogma of the Church, which is the most important part. I try to tell my students this as well (I teach in a Catholic school); disagreeing with a teaching of the Church is no reason to turn away from it. Just my opinion though.

On a side note, I noticed that the list did not include "Pastafarianism." I had never heard of this until one of my students claimed he was one.
http://www.venganza.org/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Spaghetti_Monster


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> Born, raised and still practicing RC.I also have some issues, but I believe in my faith; maybe I'm what PJP called a "cafeteria" Catholic.
> 
> On a side note, I noticed that the list did not include "Pastafarianism." I had never heard of this until one of my students claimed he was one.
> http://www.venganza.org/
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Spaghetti_Monster



Search "Flying_Spaghetti_Monster" here, and you will find 8 thread about it . I didn't try the pink invisible unicorn, it has less appeal to people here... 

I think that there a lot of "cafeteria" Catholics around the world. If you regard all the dogma and the custums of the Vatican, I'm sure there is almost always 
a belief or a custom that someone has in dispute. Even if the minimum standard of the RC is not that high (read on the Vatican website : mass every Sunday, 
Eucharitie and confession once a year, and support the Holy mother church).

421_434_226, you slip back into what ?


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I didn't try the pink invisible unicorn, it has less appeal to people here...


You mean This Pink Invisible Unicorn? 


 ;D
Baker


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> You mean This Pink Invisible Unicorn?



Yup!

Exactly THAT one .

Add :

there is a statue of the Invisible Pink Unicorn in a Tennesse court of law :

"# Maurog   Apr 6th, 2008 at 11:15 pm

Did you notice the Invisible Pink Unicorn statue right across it? 
# 42 Cap'n Wolf Apr 7th, 2008 at 5:57 pm

I did. It was well done."


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> This is techically my 2530 post, which mean I post "often" in my lane  ...



Technicly, 833 of those 2530 (that's a whopping 32.92% !!) posts of yours have been in Radio Chatter, with your other 1697 posts distributed throughout many many boards. Proportionately, we know where your lanes are!!  >


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Apr 2008)

Technicly, this is my 2,997 post 

But, with regards to the FSP, I am at a loss for words.

Baker


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Technicly, 833 of those 2530 (that's a whopping 32.92% !!) posts of yours have been in Radio Chatter, with your other 1697 posts distributed throughout many many boards. Proportionately, we know where your lanes are!!  >



Heck, what DID you expect, I'm a civy  >


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2008)

I clicked athiest, but according to Wikipedia ... being an athiest means that I really _can_ fall into the category of FSM.

 :-\

Changing to appropriate avtar now, I'll be over it by Sunday.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (19 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I clicked athiest, but according to Wikipedia ... being an athiest means that I really _can_ fall into the category of FSM.



All hail the Flying Spaghetti Monster!!!!
*bows down*

Midget


----------



## Bane (19 Apr 2008)

I'm a recent FSM convert.  I used to belong to the 4th Reformation Creepy Walking Pastaists but it didn't work out.


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I clicked athiest, but according to Wikipedia ... being an athiest means that I really _can_ fall into the category of FSM.
> 
> :-\
> 
> Changing to appropriate avtar now, I'll be over it by Sunday.





			
				uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> All hail the Flying Spaghetti Monster!!!!
> *bows down*
> 
> Midget





			
				Bane said:
			
		

> I'm a recent FSM convert.  I used to belong to the 4th Reformation Creepy Walking Pastaists but it didn't work out.




Godless heathens....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPnQ-Uf0XeI


dileas

tess


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

Kiefer Sutherland voice in the youtube video IS strange ! Is it because I've only heard it in French (dubbed by someone else) ?



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I clicked atheist, but according to Wikipedia ... being an atheist means that I really _can_ fall into the category of FSM.



wiki :
"Due to its recent popularity and media exposure, the Flying Spaghetti Monster is often used by atheists, agnostics (known by Pastafarians as "spagnostics"), and others as a modern version of Russell's teapot[5] and the Invisible Pink Unicorn."

Even if wiki is talking about atheist and agnostic, I think it is a good church for anyone believing in separation of church and state (and school).


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Kiefer Sutherland voice in the youtube video IS strange ! Is it because I've only heard it in French (dubbed by someone else) ?



It's what happens when you take Peyote....

dileas

tess


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> It's what happens when you take Peyote....



AH!

Another light bulb moment , brought to me by a kind mod.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Apr 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> All hail the Flying Spaghetti Monster!!!!
> *bows down*
> 
> Midget


RAmen



Baker


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I really _can_ fall into the category of FSM.



If I fll out FSM on my dogtags or date capture sheet, will they reproduce it as FSM and accpt that or will they just write down Other Demonination or something?


----------



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

Civile hijack



			
				Flawed Design said:
			
		

> date capture sheet



What is that ?


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Civile hijack
> 
> What is that ?



We are issued nets, when we get into basic, so that when we are on leave we are able to find a woman.

It comes issued to us when we get our axes and hemets with horns on them.

dileas

tess


----------



## ex-Sup (19 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Even if wiki is talking about atheist and agnostic, I think it is a good church for anyone believing in separation of church and state (and school).


If guess if that works for you, but let's not re-open that can of worms!


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> If I fll out FSM on my dogtags or date capture sheet, will they reproduce it as FSM and accpt that or will they just write down Other Demonination or something?



I was sitting here wondering the same thing.


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Apr 2008)

Years ago I put C of E on my dog tag order form,  the tags arrived with ACC on them.  I ordered new ones with NRE on them.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (20 Apr 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> We are issued nets, when we get into basic, so that when we are on leave we are able to find a woman.
> 
> It comes issued to us when we get our axes and hemets with horns on them.
> 
> ...



Sort of like the Borat wedding sack. ;D
The guy walking around Pembroke with one friday night is me.

I like you...how much?


----------



## KingKikapu (20 Apr 2008)

I'll get this out of the way so that people don't think I'm completely hijacking: Agnostic.  Now...

I am really impressed how respectful this thread has remained, but I have to ask; why does this need to be brought up (aside from shear curiosity) in the first place?  Topics like this are usually a bomb waiting to go off.  I am happy enough to have the freedom to follow my own path in life (and others their own).  I'm also happy to see the open and accepting air of others in this thread.  Isn't that enough?


----------



## Yrys (20 Apr 2008)

KingKikapu said:
			
		

> why does this need to be brought up (aside from shear curiosity) in the first place?  Topics like this are usually a bomb waiting to go off.  I am happy enough to have the freedom to follow my own path in life (and others their own).



I would say _no need_ to brought up, just _freedom_ to post...


----------



## KingKikapu (20 Apr 2008)

Fair enough.  I just think this whole 'keeping score' thing can lead down unintended paths.  For freedom sake, I voted, but I think this is where I stop commenting on this one.

much regards.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (20 Apr 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> If I fll out FSM on my dogtags or date capture sheet, will they reproduce it as FSM and accpt that or will they just write down Other Demonination or something?



Unless CFAO 26-4 has been rescinded or amended, the following are the abbreviations that go on the ID discs.

3.     The religious denomination of the member will be abbreviated as follows:

Anglican ........................... ACC
Atheist, Agnostic, or no religion .. NRE
Baptist ............................ BAPT
Christian Science .................. CS
Greek Catholic ..................... GC
Greek Orthodox ..................... GO
Jewish ............................. JEW
Latter-Day Saints .................. LDS
Lutheran ........................... LUTH
Muslim ............................. MUS
New Apostolic Church ............... NAC
Other Protestant Denomination ...... OPD
Pentecostal ........................ PENT
Presbyterian ....................... PRES
Roman Catholic ..................... RC
Salvation Army ..................... SA
Unitarian Universalist ............. UNI
United Church ...................... UCC

4.     A member claiming a religious affiliation other than those shown above will be classified Other Denomination (OD).


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2008)

If you read his original post -- I think he's just looking to see how diverse an audience we have here; he's not looking to start a bun fight ... he flat out states that he's not looking for fights etc.

Now, speaking of bun fights ...  

Your post questioning it's requirement (necessity), is the first controversial post of the thread. Ironic that.

This thread is fine. And, it's going well. We are a pretty diverse and accomodating bunch around here. I really don't see the requirement or the necessity to turn this thread into a debate about whether or not religion should be discussed.

We aren't at the dinner table after all.


----------



## Yrys (20 Apr 2008)

I'm surprised that Unitarian Universalist is there, as they're saying that they don't have many followers...


----------



## KingKikapu (20 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Your post questioning it's requirement (necessity), is the first controversial post of the thread. Ironic that.
> 
> This thread is fine. And, it's going well. We are a pretty diverse and accommodating bunch around here. I really don't see the requirement or the necessity to turn this thread into a debate about whether or not religion should be discussed.
> ...


While I don't think I would go as far as saying I was being controversial, I did note the irony.  In any event, I read you loud and clear.  My apologies.  Forget I brought any of it up.


----------



## cameron (20 Apr 2008)

Roman Catholic, although if Jedis can remove ladies clothing with their mind I may consider converting. ;D


----------



## 2 Cdo (20 Apr 2008)

Viking, Valhalla and Valkyries! Sounds perfect. 8)


----------



## midgetcop (20 Apr 2008)

I was baptized as a Lutheran, but then raised in a fairly secular household (what do you expect from a household of Godless Swedes ).

I'd love to have an FSM bumpersticker. I don't think my girlfriend would much care for it, considering that she aspires to be a chaplain.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Apr 2008)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Unless CFAO 26-4 has been rescinded or amended, the following are the abbreviations that go on the ID discs.
> 
> 3.     The religious denomination of the member will be abbreviated as follows:
> 
> ...



This is not a complete list.  Here is the Religions in Canada as listed on the CF site.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Apr 2008)

Jedi but the mind thing isn't working very well thus far.....mind you we are just in our infancy...give us time!


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I think that there a lot of "cafeteria" Catholics around the world. If you regard all the dogma and the custums of the Vatican, I'm sure there is almost always
> a belief or a custom that someone has in dispute. Even if the minimum standard of the RC is not that high (read on the Vatican website : mass every Sunday,
> Eucharitie and confession once a year, and support the Holy mother church).


To amplify this, there are 6 Precepts to being a Roman Catholic
1.  "To keep holy the Lord's Day by attending Mass on Sundays and holy days of obligation and to rest from servile labour" (There are two holy days of obligation in Canada: 1 January, which is the solemnity of Mary, and 25 December, the solumnity of the Nativity.   There are six holy days of obligation in the United States:  the two mentioned above, as well as Thursday of the sixth week of Easter, the Ascension, 15 August, the solemnity of the Assumption of Mary, 1 November, the solemnity of All Saints and 8 December, the solemnity of the Immaculate Conception)
2.  "To confess your sins in the sacrament of Confession at least once a year during the Easter Season."
3.  "To receive holy Communion at least once a year during the Easter Season."
4.  "To observe the days of fast and abstinence according to the norms of the Church."  This needs amplification.  Fasting for Catholics means eating one main meal and smaller amount of food at other times of the day.  Snacking is forbidden.  Abstinence means no meat is eaten, and this only applies to Catholics who are 15 to 60.  
The following days are days of fasting:
Ash Wednesday and Good Friday.
The following are days of abstinence from meat (mammal and fowl: fish is permitted):
Ash Wednesday and Good Friday
Now, ALL Fridays are days of penance, and abstinence from meat is the preferred form of penance.  As Canon 1251 says: "Abstinence from eating meat or another food according to the prescriptions of the conference of bishops is to be observed on Fridays throughout the year unless they are solemnities..."  Hence Meatless Fridays.
5.  "To observe the marriage laws of the Church" and
6.  "To contribute to the needs of the church."
Now, this is not meant to sell Catholicism to readers of this post, just to amplify the post that Yrys put up.

Cheers!
  
(modified spelling errors)


----------



## Maelstrom (21 Apr 2008)

Another look at peyote... perhaps a more realistic approach?  John Safran does an Australian tv show called 'John Safran vs. God'  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZaTeSof6HI


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (21 Apr 2008)

Why is Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster not on the list?  It is as valid as any other faith.

http://www.venganza.org/


----------



## Blackadder1916 (21 Apr 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> To amplify this, there are 6 Precepts to being a Roman Catholic
> 1.  "To keep holy the Lord's Day by attending Mass on Sundays and holy days of obligation and to rest from servile labour" (*There are two holy days of obligation in Canada*: 1 January, which is the solemnity of Mary, and 25 December, the solumnity of the Nativity.   There are six holy days of obligation in the United States:  the two mentioned above, as well as Thursday of the sixth week of Easter, the Ascension, 15 August, the solemnity of the Assumption of Mary, 1 November, the solemnity of All Saints and 8 December, the solemnity of the Immaculate Conception)



Your listing of the precepts of the Catholic church brought back memories long suppressed of Sister *******, a lean, wizened, mean little nun of the old school who wielded a strap, ruler or any other implement (including her faith) with the enthusiasm and skill of a medieval Crusader.  She taught Catechism and, despite some character flaws, had a hilarious sense of humour.  But, no one since (not recruit school instructors, RSMs, ex-wives, nor a Rwandan mass murderer) has been able to instill the same level of dread.  While Sister ******* may not have mellowed before receiving the final sacrament, the Church did, but has it mellowed to the point of only two days of obligation.  I don't keep up on these matters.  I am, alas, a lapsed Catholic.  But, according to the Canadian Forces there are more days of obligation.



> Days of Regular Observance
> 
> Roman Catholics are obliged to attend Mass on Sundays. In addition, *the following are holy days of obligation in the Church*:
> 
> ...


----------



## soccer girl (21 Apr 2008)

I was baptized as United, consider myself Agnostic, and I've been thinking of converting to Islam.


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Apr 2008)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> But, according to the Canadian Forces there are more days of obligation.


Interesting.  My source is the book "Prayer Time: A Collection of Catholic Prayers, copyright 2007 by Knights of Columbus Supreme Council".
Re: days of obligation, even "Wikipedia" states the same as I did for Cathoics in Canada:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Day_of_Obligation#Canada
I wonder if the changes were recent?


----------



## MG34 (21 Apr 2008)

I don't practice any religion but understand principles of the Christian faith more than others,I am not for or against any moderate religion it is the fundamentalists and radical sects  I loathe.


----------



## sigtech (21 Apr 2008)

NRE , I mite find time for religion when I am done my time in the military 

My father was Protestant 
My Mother Catholic
I was baptised in the Protestant Church and raised RC guess if i had to say a religion I figure with a upbringing like that I would be Anglican. 

Oh ya one one further note my father is a Irish and was a member of the Orangemen until he married my mother a Catholic.

How is that for screwed up


----------



## Reccesoldier (21 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I was sitting here wondering the same thing.



Most likely you'll get NRE - No Religious Expression.

Oh, If you have to guess you've not been hanging out in the politics forum or reading my custom signature...


----------



## ex-Sup (21 Apr 2008)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Your listing of the precepts of the Catholic church brought back memories long suppressed of Sister *******, a lean, wizened, mean little nun of the old school who wielded a strap, ruler or any other implement (including her faith) with the enthusiasm and skill of a medieval Crusader.  She taught Catechism and, despite some character flaws, had a hilarious sense of humour.  But, no one since (not recruit school instructors, RSMs, ex-wives, nor a Rwandan mass murderer) has been able to instill the same level of dread.  While Sister ******* may not have mellowed before receiving the final sacrament, the Church did, but has it mellowed to the point of only two days of obligation.  I don't keep up on these matters.  I am, alas, a lapsed Catholic.


Hey, I have a good one too.
While I was in school, there were still some nuns in the system. Thankfully I was able to avoid the experience. However, when I started teaching, I began hearing some old war stories from my more experienced colleagues. Some that had taught at our sister high school spoke at length about one of the former principals who happened by a nun. I don't really remember her name, only her nickname; *Sister Scorpion Lady*. Never mind scaring the crap out of the kids, she scared the living s**t out of the staff. Never met the lady, but based on what I heard, I'm glad I didn't 'cause the stories scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Ak.abdale (21 Apr 2008)

I consider myself a Jew. My father's side is notvery religious only doing holidays such as Xmas,Easter. My grandpa's family on my dad's side were all Orangemen. My mom's side is not very religious. My great-grandma on my mom's side was Jewish so I kept the tradition. I do go to a Catholic school which is pretty funny, but I go fro the education quality not for religious reasons.


----------



## Yrys (21 Apr 2008)

Well Ak.abdale,

You may be able to explain at your school how Jesus might have celebrate Eastern...
I've read a novel a few years back about a Jewish family adopting a black girl. I've found
the description of the Jewish holidays very interesting.


----------



## Ak.abdale (21 Apr 2008)

Well Passover is currently being celebrated, but most of my friends are agnostic or aethist and they said happy Passover which I thought was pretty nice of them.I have taught most people all that I know and I get some really funny questions ,but I answer them to the best of my ability.


----------

